# Early Viking Ships Excavated



## svalbard (Jul 19, 2015)

http://www.archaeology.org/issues/9...aremaa-estonia-salme-vendel-oseberg#art_page5

For those interested in all things Viking this is a nice article on dating their first voyages and raids. It also mentions linking an old saga to the archeology, although this is always hazardous which is highlighted in the article.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 20, 2015)

Article begins here:
http://www.archaeology.org/issues/95-1307/features/941-vikings-saaremaa-estonia-salme-vendel-oseberg


----------

